# Show Us A Picture of Your Favorite Vacation Spot



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

This is a picture thread. But please, tell us about your picture.

Okay, l'll go first. San Destin, Florida. From our fresh fish picnic spot.

Grilled mahi-mahi, flounder, and yellowtail. And this money view....


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Lake Tahoe, High Camp @ Squaw Valley





The lake is great too.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Those are some pretty sweet places! I enjoy minimal people and distractions while on vacation. Our go to is an unnamed Sierra Nevada Lake that is cut out of the granite. No people, crystal clear water and plenty of cliffs to dive from.


----------



## bencrabtree27 (Jan 8, 2019)

Punta Cana - great people, tons of stuff to do, always a blast there! 


As for the every month vacation spot it's this. Anyone guess what lake?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

East Fort Rock OHV Area, just outside Bend Oregon. My favorite place on earth.
Incredible trail system, hardly any people. One time we didn't see another human being for 4 days. Wonderful.


----------



## Ren (Aug 29, 2019)

Lower Colorado river. Can get there in a couple hours and not a ton of idiots. This is from a lower river run we did where we went from Blythe to Lake Martinez and back.


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

This is our favorite place to be, Great Smokey Mtns


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

So far, Turks and Caicos




It's a small island, but I fell in love with the water and go back every chance I get


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

Thailand


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice!!


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Cape San Blas, FL.

It's an easy drive from our place, you've got the Gulf, you've got an amazing bay, it's very small town feeling, not crowded. Dogs run free on the beach, the fishing is solid..


----------

